
Does Apple Have A Blind Spot About Flash? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/does-apple-have-a-blind-spot-about-flash.html
======
axod
>> "But the mobile web will eventually just be the web. And a big part of
getting it there is to get the tools that allow us to seamlessly consume rich
media on the web onto mobile devices. To me that means Flash."

To me, and hopefully Apple, that means <video> <audio> etc - standards based
media. Using Flash to do video and audio is a horrible hack. If browsers had
<video> and <audio> 10 years ago, I think flash would have died off in usage
just as Java applets have.

~~~
fredwilson
long term i am sure you are right. but right now if you want to watch a
youtube video or listen to streaming audio in a flash player on your iphone
browswer you can't. sure you can download an app, but that seems like a
backwards approach. should every experience on the iphone require an app?

------
Kontra
Flash versus Open

Perhaps one thing we can all agree on is that the future of the web, mobile or
otherwise, will be more or less open. That would be HTML, MP3, H.264, HE-AAC,
and so on. These are not proprietary Adobe products, they are open
standards…unlike Flash.

In confusing codecs with UI, Wilson keeps asking, “why is it tha[t] most
streaming audio and video on the web comes through flash players and not html5
based players?” The answer is rather pedestrian: HTML5 is just ramping up, but
Flash IDE has been around for many years. Selling Flash IDE and back-end
server tools has been a commercial focus for Adobe, while Apple, for example,
hasn’t paid much attention to QuickTime technologies and promotion in ages.
It’s thus reflected in adoption patterns.

Hopefully, this summary will clear Wilson’s blind spot:

Apple is betting on open technologies (as it makes money on hardware) while
Adobe (which only sells software) is betting on wrapping up content in a
proprietary shackle called Flash.

From:

Does "A VC" have a blind spot for Apple?
<http://counternotions.com/2009/02/16/open/>

